# probleem met inschrijven mailing GMN

## st3vie

'ello,

ik probeer me in te schrijven op de GMN (maandelijkse nieuwsbrief), maar dit lukt niet. Ik heb de info van http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml gevolgd, en ik kon me wel inschrijven op een andere lijst, maar van de GMN krijg ik geen reactie terug m.b.t. het inschrijven, en of het al dan niet gelukt/mislukt is.

Heeft iemand anders ook problemen hier mee?

----------

## st3vie

never mind... ik spam wel nog een aantal devs hierover. Misschien dat iemand ooit eens reageert.  :Confused: 

----------

